# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Happy Birthday noox!

## willi

:Birthday:    Wünsche dir alles  gute zum Geburtstag!  :Beer:   :Wine:  
Viel Spaß beim feiern!

----------


## noox

Dankeschön  :Wink: 

Hab heute extra meine persönliche Bike-Saison gestartet. Nach 4 Monate ohne Bike ist's einfach wieder sehr lässig.

----------


## DerWeltmeister

Auch von mir nachträglich alles gute!

----------


## Reinz

Alles gute zum Geburtstag.

----------

